# Horse breeders forum



## sare_bear (25 January 2011)

Hi.

Does anyone know a user called Koeffee? I see she posted last year in July looking for Trakehner broodmares. I have sadly decided to put my trakehner out on broodmare loan this year, and was wandering if anyone new the person. I have joined but account not activated yet.

Also, have people who have done this had any problems. I obviously will take references and see new home, but still worried. 

Any advise welcome.

Thanks


----------



## LynneB (25 January 2011)

Koeffee is a member here as well as on horse breeders....I am just about to activate some new members, so check in a bit


----------



## southsidestud (25 January 2011)

Shes on Facebook too.She does come on here try Pm ing her?


----------



## sare_bear (25 January 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## koeffee (26 January 2011)

im here!!!!


----------



## sare_bear (26 January 2011)

Have pm'd you.


----------

